# Home Defence Shotgun Questions



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Not a total newbie to shotguns, but I am to the tactical side. I recently realized that if I needed to use my 12 guage (more of a bird gun) for HD, that I would have a hard time manuvering it because of the size, and I am very familiar with it, much less my wife who is not. 

My question is mainly if there is anything I need to know or consider about the shorter barrel, etc. that is usually associated with a tactical shotgun, and if it has any other practical use such as hunting or skeet or if what makes them good for SD makes them more unfit for the traditional uses. Thanks for the education.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

If someone kicks in your door for a burglary or home invasion, they will not allow you time to go and retrieve your shotgun &/or cell phone. BGs are not very bright, but they aren't entirely stupid, either.
Chances are [from my career in LE] you will be eating dinner, sitting on the can, in the backyard, etc.
Unless you have a firearm on your person, a firearm will be [statistically] inaccessable.


----------

